# I'm so frustrated! Help with R15 features



## jmlewis1 (Apr 19, 2006)

I've done some searching on the forum, but there is so much information, I'm having a hard time finding the answers...3 hours into using my R15, here are my frustrations:

This is my second DVR (my other one is a DTV Tivo)
On the R15, is there anything comparable to the Tivo To Do List (showing upcoming recordings) and how do you get to it?
Is there anything comparable to a wishlist? Where do you find it?
How do you find something like a season pass scheduler? I have used the "find by" to set up a recording for American Idol, but how do I set a season pass for it? Is there some place where I can find my list of season passes?

The remote control seems like it has to be pointed right in front of the box to register any commands...anyone else notice this?

Also, the user manual sucks. It references something called Series Link, but I don't know how to find it or what it is.

Help?


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

jmlewis1 said:


> I've done some searching on the forum, but there is so much information, I'm having a hard time finding the answers...3 hours into using my R15, here are my frustrations:
> 
> This is my second DVR (my other one is a DTV Tivo)
> On the R15, is there anything comparable to the Tivo To Do List (showing upcoming recordings) and how do you get to it?
> ...


Series Link is what the R15 calls a "Season Pass". Simply press "record" twice on the remote on any show in the guide. First press will mark it with an "R" as a single record. Second will toggle to a "Series Link" and mark it with an "R)))"

ToDo list = press the yellow remote button when viewing MyVOD to access the todo list

Wishlist - I don't know TiVO, but I understand that setting an "AutoRecord" based on a keyword is similar.

Others that have TiVo experience may be able to help more. R15 seemed very intuitive to me since I had no TiVo 'baggage'.....just clear your mind of all things Tivo when using the R15:lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

1) Yes... While in your MyVod (hit the Yellow Button... is call... ToDo List  )
2) Menu->FindBy (that is closest that comes to WishList... and auto record for a findby selection)
3) Yes... Menu->Settings->Scheduler->Priortizer ... Not you can also get to it from the To Do List in #1
4) When you are in the record menu, hit the blue button to change to the Series Link tab. Or when you are in the Guide hit the R once for a single record or twice (till it goes R))) ) for a Series Link

5) Try changing the batteries... but the remote is touchy

6) Series Links are your Season Passes.... and yes the manual is lacking (a lot)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 1) Yes... While in your MyVod (hit the Yellow Button... is call... ToDo List  )
> 2) Menu->FindBy (that is closest that comes to WishList... and auto record for a findby selection)
> 3) Yes... Menu->Settings->Scheduler->Priortizer ... Not you can also get to it from the To Do List in #1
> 4) When you are in the record menu, hit the blue button to change to the Series Link tab. Or when you are in the Guide hit the R once for a single record or twice (till it goes R))) ) for a Series Link
> ...


Beat ya!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes you did.


----------



## jmlewis1 (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks for the responses....that was very helpful....the R15 has been sent to the bedroom until it can prove it's worthiness. I'm sticking with my chunky tivo for now.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

People forgot : Watch channel 1000 for some beginner type tips and how to's.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

wohlfie said:


> R15 seemed very intuitive to me since I had no TiVo 'baggage'.....just clear your mind of all things Tivo when using the R15:lol:


There's probably a lot of truth in that. On the one hand, once someone is comfortable with ANYTHING, change is difficult and frustrating, even if it's for the better.

On the other hand, I coudl argue that Tivo software IS better in so many ways that having used it throws the R15 failings into sharp relief. It's hard to accept a failing in something that you KNOW from experience can be done better.

I think I'll start my first poll.....

ApK


----------



## candledelite (Apr 20, 2006)

I am a previous Tivo user and I had the same questions. I found out that the R-15 is "just" a recorder. It does not yet have the capability to have a "wish list" and it will not record programs "it" thinks we might want to watch. (yes Tivo had a mind of it's own and it was a good feature). I will miss it.

In the Find by (name) you can put in a name, but it will only search for programs within the two week time span.

Believe me the manual is very generic and I found these forms seeking addititional help.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

candledelite said:


> It does not yet have the capability to have a "wish list" and it will not record programs "it" thinks we might want to watch


I HATED suggestions myself. Turned them off the second I figured out how.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I HATED suggestions myself. Turned them off the second I figured out how.


When Tivo was our only DVR, we used the thumbs button very infrequently, and if a few suggestions showed up we'd give them a glance and occasionally get something good from them. Mostly they were unimportant and unnoticed. Our 40hr Tivo was always too full to hold many suggestions anyway.

Now that the R15 handles our main content, and the Tivo is MOSTLY backup, we let it fill up with suggestions, and are kind of getting a kick out of it. We'll have to start using the thumbs more and setting up more autorecord wishlists and see what we get!


----------



## candledelite (Apr 20, 2006)

ApK said:


> When Tivo was our only DVR, we used the thumbs button very infrequently, and if a few suggestions showed up we'd give them a glance and occasionally get something good from them. Mostly they were unimportant and unnoticed. Our 40hr Tivo was always too full to hold many suggestions anyway.
> 
> Now that the R15 handles our main content, and the Tivo is MOSTLY backup, we let it fill up with suggestions, and are kind of getting a kick out of it. We'll have to start using the thumbs more and setting up more autorecord wishlists and see what we get!


I agree with you. My Tivo is now my backup in another room. I will look at the suggestion from time to time just to see what else is going on too.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ApK said:


> Now that the R15 handles our main content, and the Tivo is MOSTLY backup, we let it fill up with suggestions, and are kind of getting a kick out of it. We'll have to start using the thumbs more and setting up more autorecord wishlists and see what we get!


The Tivo doesn't just use the Thumbs to get suggestions. Any programs you setup in a SP get a higher ranking and it also keeps track of the shows you watch. So if it recorded a suggestion and you didn't watch it lower points will be given than if you watched a suggestion.

That whole logic is something the R15 should have included to work in conjunction with VOD. At least if the R15 knows you watch SciFi and drama shows then the VOD pushed to your unit could use that as a guide. Otherwise, without tracking the customer's viewing habits DTV is going to push the same movies to everyone. To me that seems like a waste of resources.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Bobman said:


> I HATED suggestions myself. Turned them off the second I figured out how.


That's why it's great that Tivo provided the mechanism to leave suggestions on or turn them off. I loved suggestions once we bought our second DTivo. My wife and I were really confusing the Tivo logic with the two very different viewing habits we have on just one DTivo. Now everyone in the house has their own DTivo and everyone lets the suggestions use up as much space as is left after recording our SPs.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I HATED suggestions myself. Turned them off the second I figured out how.


I actually started watching more than a few shows and added SP's due to suggestions. When you are just killing some time before bed (or whenever) suggestions can come in real handy -- don't quite want to watch the Sopranos but an episode of Modern Marvels can be perfect. Heck, suggestions even found "Motocross Files" for me -- I never knew that show even existed.

For me suggestions -- aside from the cool programs it does find -- is really a "free space indicator" to remind me when to delete stuff of the TDL. Once suggestions get low it is time to free up some HD.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

yancythig said:


> if because r15 does not have suggestions, that directv is not monitoring every show you watch and record, you are sadly mistaken.
> 
> directv's r15 is even more of a "big brother" watcher than tivo ever was.


How would this happen without a return path? Land line is not required.

Plus, the R15 doesn't even keep the guide on the HD, where do you think it is storing one's viewing habits?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

yancythig said:


> real brillant, why not put it on a channel near 200 where the directv basics is ?
> 
> I know, makes too much sense, so dtv can not do that


I believe they only want mainly R15 users to view it. Most boxes can't go that high.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

I love getting suggestions on my DTivo. Like Morgantown said, it also serves as a free space indicator, when we see the number of suggestions drop, we know it's time to watch some shows. I started watching a few shows because of the suggestions.

At first, the suggestions were pretty random, but as time went by, Tivo learned to pick the right shows to suggest.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

I have to admit, regarding the ease of use for the recording features, the R-15 is great. Press R twice, and your series link is ready to go.

Regarding the remote, I have no problems with it. I watch TV from my kitchen table, the TV is in the family room, a good 25 feet away and at an angle, it picks up everything. I used to have a DTivo in the same spot, and I would have to actually get up to use the remote. Imagine that!


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> The Tivo doesn't just use the Thumbs to get suggestions. Any programs you setup in a SP get a higher ranking and it also keeps track of the shows you watch. So if it recorded a suggestion and you didn't watch it lower points will be given than if you watched a suggestion.
> 
> That whole logic is something the R15 should have included to work in conjunction with VOD. At least if the R15 knows you watch SciFi and drama shows then the VOD pushed to your unit could use that as a guide. Otherwise, without tracking the customer's viewing habits DTV is going to push the same movies to everyone. To me that seems like a waste of resources.


If I recall correctly TiVo uses the Thumbs Up/Thumbs Down to detemine what you like and don't like to help with suggestions.

Oh and like others I hated suggestions and turned them off as soon as I figured out how.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> If I recall correctly TiVo uses the Thumbs Up/Thumbs Down to detemine what you like and don't like to help with suggestions.
> 
> Oh and like others I hated suggestions and turned them off as soon as I figured out how.


I think what he meant was 'Tivo use OTHER things in ADDITION to the Thumbs buttons to decide what to suggest.' I was aware that it based sugestions partially on what SPs you set as well.


----------

